# What badge for this 1918 Davis frame?



## John (Nov 14, 2016)

Would anyone know what badge this Davis frame would have had? You can see a bit of the outline of the badge on the head tube.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 14, 2016)

Here are a couple but I'm sure there are more. I think the actual Davis badge might have the same screw setup.


----------



## chitown (Nov 14, 2016)

Is there a 3 digit stamping? These are model #'s and could reveal what badge you need.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2016)

Gonna be hard. Made a lot of hardware bicycles. Is the frame ivory head, Olive green frame? Is that blue moto fork gonna go on the camelback? The reason I say this is because before The National turned blue on blue it was ivory head and darts, olive drab fame and fork. For that I would go Davis National.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2016)

Side hole orientation may make that impossible...I'll look into it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2016)

Top row third from left? http://thecabe.com/forum/media/badge-tray-05.331/#media
Kinda matches the imprint on left of fork tube...


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2016)

Love the names, aviatrix, the guardsman, and cadet.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2016)

*POSSIBLE WILD GOOSE CHASE ......*

California Motor Co. builds motorcycle in 1903.

Two competitive bicycle manufacturers sharing
the same building in Toledo, (Kirk Mfg. Co. and
Snell Fitting Co.) consolidate to form one company
in 1903 (?) ... Consolidated Mfg. Co., of Toledo, Oh.

Consolidated Mfg. Co buys California Motor Co. in
1903.

Motorcycles and bicycles are produced in Toledo,
after 1903 by Consolidated Mfg. Co.

Don't know how long the motorcycles were manu-
factured, but in April of 1916, Davis Sewing Machine Co.
buys Consolidated ... continues to produce the Yale and
the Snell bicycles -- no motorcycles.

There was a lot of badge shifting done in those days ...
also a bunch of badge designing and re-designing.


....... patric


*No Matter What Kind of Thoughts Are Applied ... That Camelback Is
Still A Davis ... much more research is indicated before any scholarly
conclusions can be reached.*


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2016)

*Recently made comment that there was a lot of
badge designing and re-designing back in the day.
*
Please consider these three badges ... the only thing that
they have in common, is they share a unique perimeter
shape.

They are not connected by any DNA thru a particular bicycle
manufacturer .....


...................  patric















*
Aarrrgh !!*


----------



## John (Nov 15, 2016)

The out line of the badge is definitely this shape. I will look closer to see if I can see a shadow of the name. Thanks!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 15, 2016)

*JOHN ....

I believe I still have a very, very nice California badge ...
brass with most of it's nickel plate ... a true original ...
contact me off the line with your mailing address, and
I will ship it to you.

The thought of re-establishing an original plate from the
California Motor Co., to a Davis frame, knowing that 
Davis bought Consolidated ... and Consolidated bought
the California Motor Co., is big magic to me ... 

No charge to you ... 

Check out some detective work .....

*
........ patric
*



 *


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 15, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *JOHN ....
> 
> I believe I still have a very, very nice California badge ...
> brass with most of it's nickel plate ... a true original ...
> ...






DAMN, you pinpoint the right badge. Impressive


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)

Brother Patric,   That is an incredibly generous offer. You are truly one of the finest in the hobby. And I can say this knowing how much you paid me for that head badge in Paul's garage more than a decade ago.

   Brother Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 16, 2016)

*
Thank you - Brother Catfish ... 

Have enjoyed that badge for a long time ...
as you know.

There is a bold quality in the overall design ...
simple, yet bold.

Am still amazed you allowed me to own it.

You're the best - Brother Catfish !!

And now,  the reality of today ... THAT badge 
cries to be on John's 1918 Davis machine.
The historical significance is overwhelming
to me.

Not even in my wildest imaginings would I -
could I - begin to construct the reality that Truth
already has.

This historical entry, as it unfolds, is more than 
mere recognition of a connectivity  that is both 
random and remote ...... the very Hammer of God
at The Anvil of Truth, is in concert, here.
*
I am awestruck !!

....... brother patric


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank you - Brother Catfish ...
> 
> Have enjoyed that badge for a long time ...
> as you know.
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> the very Hammer of God
> at The Anvil of Truth, is in concert, here.



and the Truth Resounds!
good looking' out.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## John (Nov 16, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *JOHN ....
> 
> I believe I still have a very, very nice California badge ...
> brass with most of it's nickel plate ... a true original ...
> ...




*Unbelievable Patric! Thank you*


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 30, 2016)

QUOTE .....
*
John ....

I believe I still have a very, very nice California badge ...
brass with most of it's nickel plate ... a true original ...
contact me off the line with your mailing address, and
I will ship it to you.

The thought of re-establishing an original plate from the
California Motor Co., to a Davis frame, knowing that 
Davis bought Consolidated ... and Consolidated bought
the California Motor Co., is big magic to me ... 

No charge to you ... 
*

........ patric
*
*

[/QUOTE]


*JOHN .... am sure you are beyond busy with the
productions your manufacturing-operations fab-
ricates.

Have tried to get you to send me your mailing address
numerous times ... off the line, of course.  No Dice.

I really do have an excellent 1903 California Motor Co.
badge that BELONGS on your 1918, single rail, Davis
camelback.

Originally, I wanted to gift it to you.

Since you have yet to contact me with mailing address
information .. I am beginning to connect the dots that 
gifts ''may'' be out of the question.

I am now moving in a different direction.

Any ''gift-i-ness'' regarding the '03 California badge
is no longer a consideration ... and the associated-
concept is now removed from the table.

However,  i'm sittin' here with the badge ... you 
may still have the Davis ... and the continued 
lack of physical-connectivity between the two 
is driving me crazier than any mortal has a right
to be.

Therefore ... I am giving the badge to the bicycle.

You and I have nothing to do with it, anymore.

Well .... I still need your mailing address ............*

 Please help a brother out, John ......

......... patric


*hoofhearted121@yahoo.com
*



*



*


----------



## John (Dec 1, 2016)

I have sent you emails with no response too. Strange I do not think you are getting my emails, spam folder? AOL getting blocked because its to old school.
I will try again from my gmail account this time.
Thanks, John


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2016)

John said:


> I have sent you emails with no response too. Strange I do not think you are getting my emails, spam folder? AOL getting blocked because its to old school.
> I will try again from my gmail account this time.
> Thanks, John




John,    Patric's e-mail can sometimes be a problem..... I'll reach out to him.   Catfish


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2016)

This is my favorite thread in this section...
please add pics as this un-folds....


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2016)

John.    Patric has your mailing info.   Catfish


----------



## John (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2016)

John said:


> Thank you!




Always happy to help!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2016)

John said:


> I have sent you emails with no response too. Strange I do not think you are getting my emails, spam folder? AOL getting blocked because its to old school.
> I will try again from my gmail account this time.
> Thanks, John




*Got it, John ..... via Catfish ....

....... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2016)

catfish said:


> John.    Patric has your mailing info.   Catfish





*Catfish works in mysterious ways ......
*
...... p.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> This is my favorite thread in this section...
> please add pics as this un-folds....





*Oh, tripple3 ... that '03 Cali badge will be flyin'
over the Grand Canyon just about the time
my rechargeable battery is ready to empower
some ''snaps'' from my cellphone.

Could be John who posts the pics .......
*
......... patric


----------



## partsguy (Dec 1, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, tripple3 ... that '03 Cali badge will be flyin'
> over the Grand Canyon .......
> *
> ......... patric


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> This is my favorite thread in this section...
> please add pics as this un-folds....




x2


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2016)

*John ... our 45324 post office gave me
tracking numbers for that California badge
indicating it would be out for delivery TODAY --
Friday.

However, when I used those numbers, yester-
day, the tracking system indicated the package 
had already arrived to your post office as of 
7:30 A.M. Thursday -- Yesterday ..... and out 
for delivery to your address soon thereafter.

I now have no way of getting an e-mail from 
you (or anyone) to acknowledge your receipt.

Please call me @ I-937-879-0861 ... or let me
know on this particular thread, as I don't
like private messaging via the CABE and
have de-activated my CABE PM feature.

Thank you - John .....

....... patric

*


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 12, 2016)

*John ... very glad and relieved to know the package did arrive 
in a safe and timely manner.

Many of us CABErs have never seen a Davis-CALIFORNIA.

If and when you get some time ... fotos - puleeeze ...........

Am happy for you -- John.
*
...........  patric


----------

